
This Morning I Didn't Go To Work - netmau5
http://blog.davejafari.com/this-morning-i-didnt-go-to-work
======
pcorsaro
Good luck man. I'm going through almost exactly the same thing. I am also 28,
built up a big "runway" of savings, and my last day at work is next Friday.
Hope your ideas work out for you!

~~~
revorad
Word of caution from a soon-to-be-30-year-old who had built up a runway at 28:
Ignore the runway. Get to ramen profitable ASAP.

~~~
netmau5
Thanks. My (still employed) partner and I are actually taking on small
consulting projects right now just to make sure we have money coming in. We
vehemently do not want to get into services, but it's hard to have a strategy
without resources! At the very least, it gives him something constructive to
do coding-wise while I'm pounding the pavement.

~~~
PakG1
Word of caution. If one person is still employed, but the other is not, it
makes for a very difficult partnership. There's just a lot of risk that the
work distribution will eventually become too imbalanced; either your partner
will burn out way faster than you'd expect, or you'll be too annoyed with the
lack of effort that your partner puts in.

Not saying this will happen to you guys. Just saying there's a risk. Speaking
from personal experience.

------
redguava
Be careful not to let your long runway slow you down. It's long enough to make
this a success, but not if you launch in 2 years time because you can. Push
yourself to get to beta early and live launch not far after. This will give
you plenty of time to pivot (although I hate the use of the word these days,
it's appropriate) or even just listen to customer feedback and improve.

I guess I see a 2.5 year runway and think that's got to be enough to make
something work as long as you still act like you have a 6 month one.

------
blrgeek

      Welcome to the desert of the real...
    

I've got a few yrs of runway, since costs are super low in India. Balanced by
the lack of early adopter market access I guess.

We sold and launched first prod within 6m, and made some real revenue, trying
to go full bootstrap.

We're going the small niche market route.. Let's see if that works, now trying
a diff product which might be faster to sell...

May the force be with you!

------
rokhayakebe
"You know what's cool? A trillion dollars". Awesome.

I hope niche idea does not mean small targeted marketed. It appears building a
dude business takes as much time/effort as building a large business.

------
joewee
I really hope he isn't paying for that office. That's suicide, waste of money.
And it looks like it doesn't have any real windows. When you are depressed
things aren't going the way you hoped, you want to be able to see the light of
day.

~~~
netmau5
Nope, just an unused bedroom in my home. There are two windows but the picture
mostly clipped them.

I agree about sunlight. I've spent long hours working alone at night and you
have to force yourself into human contact before quietly slipping into the
blues.

~~~
joewee
Good luck. You're in for an exciting roller coaster ride. Try to create a
exercise schedule, even if its once a week. When your sanity starts to slip,
your health will soon follow.

I try to keep one of the two, though they are somewhat interchangeable.

------
victorantos
I left 2 months ago. Now following the big idea! I think it's a good start for
you to gather some interest around you. It should help you control your time
and become more efficient. I was thinking to do the same but never did...

------
AznHisoka
so what's your idea exactly?

~~~
netmau5
I'm going to dive into it more as I go, but I'm not trying to hide anything
either. I just don't feel like it's that important until I can speak with more
potential customers.

The niche I find attractive right now is consignment stores. I like the ethics
of reuse, the market size and niche-ness, and feel like I can have a real
impact in relation to the other software vendors in the space. On a grander
scheme, the challenge of helping retail compete in a digital world is
fascinating to me.

------
freehunter
My god that text is incredibly small. The content is fine, but the comments
and titles under the images I could not read.

Off topic, I know.

~~~
netmau5
Thanks, I tried to bump it. I wish the themes on Posterous were as plentiful
as Tumblr. Is there no demand for better themes?

~~~
freehunter
Hey thanks. It's now small enough to indicate it's not main content, but big
enough to read without having to bump the font size of my browser. If you're
this responsive in your business endeavors, I predict great success for you.

------
jfoldi
Best of luck to you and everyone trying to be an entrepreneur! Are you trying
to get into any incubators/accelerators?

~~~
netmau5
There is a local incubator that I will apply for this summer if the time is
right, but I am generally avoiding it until I think it makes sense. I know I
wouldn't invest in anything without at least one paying customer, so I think
it would be rude to try to hustle without one.

------
zyeljanee
Right! it may look stupid but it is the best thing to do. Take time compose
yourself and your ideas

------
donaq
Good luck.

